# Rehoming



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

2 year old chocolate cockapoo bitch on gum tree in Glasgow. Just thought someone may be interested. Emma x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Emma,

Please could you post a link ?

The Cockapoo Club of GB has a Fostering / Rehoming section and we have a list of people looking to offer short / long term Foster Homes and lots listed as looking to offer Forever Homes too.
Support is key - and for most people who arrive in such a situation - just to know there is a non-judgemental support network available is a very settling for even the most difficult of situations.

The CCGB has so far helped 2 pups find new Forever Homes - and I am currently waiting details of a 6 month old female sadly looking for a new home at present. I'm sure she will be re-homed with minimal fuss to both her and her current family. All enquiries are treated in the utmost confidence and I (as I handle such enquiries myself) make sure all the relevant questions are asked of both parties.

Even just bringing these ads to the attention of this site is a brilliant thing to do - Thank-You X

Stephen X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is the link Stephen: http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/gorgeous-cockapoo-bitch--200/98307210


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh she is so cute. I just want to scoop her up and give her cuddles. I hope she finds a forever home.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks - I've sent an e-mail to them with my details.

I'll keep you all updated if I get a response.

Obviously - The CCGB is still in it's infancy and is genuinely on the rise - so if anyone comes across a similar advert - then please reply with our details.

Stephen X


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry Steven just back online. I couldn't do it on my iPhone anyway. Well done turi! Emma x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah how sad - poor 7 year old!!

But I understand that sometimes circumstances change beyond one's control.


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

what a shame. would give it a home in a second if Baxter was older.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

18 wk old cockapoo for rehoming on here too ! http://www.dogsandpuppies.co.uk/Cockapoo/A/puppies-for-sale


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

he is gorgeous too! I just hope these dogs end up with their forver families so that this is the last time they have to go through this.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

francesjl said:


> 18 wk old cockapoo for rehoming on here too ! http://www.dogsandpuppies.co.uk/Cockapoo/A/puppies-for-sale


I have already e-mailled this ad - hopefully get a response to this one - as we have several families looking for such a puppy X

Stephen X


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

man 18 weeks old  poor pup. I hope he finds a good home where he can stay forever!!


----------

